

Droid Incredible’s and EVO 4G’s 2.2 Source Code Released by HTC - sandipc
http://phandroid.com/2010/08/11/droid-incredibles-and-evo-4gs-2-2-source-code-released-by-htc/

======
amberingrid
This will be a big boost to the modding community. Most of the reason that we
don't yet have stable froyo mods is the lack of 2.2 source.

